# Now I am totally confused



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

looks like you are on the right track, I'd use all epoxy, but you can do it your way, make sure to prime and paint all exosed surfaces for even better protection.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

In this situation I would use all epoxy as well. If the only project is the deck in your other post you will not need anywhere near a gallon of epoxy. The reaction of esters and wood are sometimes hit and miss. Sometimes it will last forever, somtimes it won't make a season.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think you can get regular lamenating epoxy from uscomposites for less then $100

It's not that vinylester won't stick to epoxy, it's just that some glues are better than others. Vinyl is not a good glue. Need at least 40 grit or lower sand paper marks before I'd trust it in a mechanical bond. And its more porous. Which makes it more prone to water intrusion.


----------

